# Sticky  How to insert a picture into your post!



## Guest

First, you need to upload your picture to somewhere where our forum can access it.

You can do this on your own webserver if you wish, but the better method is to use a photo-sharing service like Photobucket (www.photobucket.com) or Flickr (www.flickr.com). 

Just create a free account on one of those sites, and upload your picture there.

Once it's uploaded, you can insert it into your post by clicking the "insert image" icon in the post's "Add BBC tags" section, and then entering the URL of your uploaded Photobucket picture in between the img and /img tags.

Or even easier, you can use the "IMG code" that photobucket provides, and copy/paste that into your post.

Click "preview" to verify that your picture has been included properly in your post.

It's easy - - give it a try!

---------------

Note: if you have a large picture, you can resize it in Photobucket - as it will then load faster in this forum.

To do that:
- Upload the picture to Photobucket
- From the menu bar, select "Edit Images", then "Resize"
- Click on a photo to resize
- Change the width of the picture. (Hint: a good width for viewing in the forums is 800 pixels.)
- Click on "Apply" to apply the change
- Then scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the 'Save a Copy' button or the 'Replace Original' button.

At that point, the changed picture will appear in your album, and you can use the "IMG" code to copy/paste into your posts here.


----------



## pidgeon92

If anyone needs any help with posting pics, send me a PM and I can help you set up an account at a free picture hosting site, as well as explain how to re-size and post your photos.


----------



## Susan M

Betsy - thanks for the picassa tip - I was hesitant to join another location just to post pics, but being able to use what I already have is great.


----------



## Guest

If you want to use an image from some other location on the internet, you can just copy the url and past it in your message.

Then highlight it with the mouse by right clicking and draging the cursor over the picture's url.

Then click on the 'insert image button. It adds the {img][/img} to the front and back of the url so the picture you are using will show up.

You can also type the codes on your own if you want. I used the {} brackets so my example would show up. Normally it's the [] brackets.


----------



## hlmphotog

just wanted to see how it works


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> If you want to use an image from some other location on the internet, you can just copy the url and past it in your message.
> 
> Then highlight it with the mouse by right clicking and draging the cursor over the picture's url.
> 
> Then click on the 'insert image button. It adds the {img][/img} to the front and back of the url so the picture you are using will show up.
> 
> You can also type the codes on your own if you want. I used the {} brackets so my example would show up. Normally it's the [] brackets.


Of course, "hotlinking" like this is evil, as it leeches bandwidth from the other website. And in order to prevent this, many sites disable the function, so your picture won't show up at all. YOU will see your picture because it is cached in your Temporary Internet Files, but everybody else will just see a red X or a message from Tripod asking you not to hotlink or something like that.

Thus the recommendation from the Admin team that you upload the image to Photobucket first, then use THAT URL to post your pic.


----------



## hlmphotog

try again


----------



## Guest

It's {img}URLofyourimage{/img}

Only with the square brackets [] instead of the curved ones{}.


----------



## hlmphotog

Figured it out. I am good to go.


----------



## Guest

Good job.


----------



## farmwife99

Good job Jim explaining this.


----------



## Anju 




----------



## intinst

testing


----------



## pidgeon92

intinst said:


> IMG]http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/JettaI.jpg[/IMG]
> testing


You're missing the opening bracket. Should be


----------



## intinst

pidgeon92 said:


> You're missing the opening bracket. Should be [/color].
> [/quote]
> Thanks, I had not had time to try and figure out what I had done wrong>


----------



## theresa57

Well, I have a beautiful picture of my cat on Flickr, but I've tried every link on there, and when I paste it in here, nothing shows but text!! grrr
I even tried the little button up there, and put the link between them, but NOTHING.
I'll work on this again in the am.


----------



## pidgeon92

theresa57 said:


> Well, I have a beautiful picture of my cat on Flickr, but I've tried every link on there, and when I paste it in here, nothing shows but text!! grrr
> I even tried the little button up there, and put the link between them, but NOTHING.
> I'll work on this again in the am.


Where have you pasted?

Chances are you are not picking up the correct link.

-- If you are using *Firefox*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Location*.

-- If you are using *Internet Explorer*, right-click on any picture and choose *Properties*, then you must choose and copy the entire *Address*, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the entire *Address*, or your picture will not appear.

You can verify that you have chosen the correct image address by pasting it into your browser's URL box, as you would with any URL. Your picture should be the only thing you see on the resulting web page.


----------



## theresa57

Yahoo! It worked! You are fantastic!


----------



## Guest

She looks like a little tiger.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Van in Arlington

I have successfully posted some pictures of my Oberon cover for my Kindle 2.  My assumption is that I can now safely delete the source pictures.  I assume the pictures have been copied to KindleBoards and the source files are no longer needed.  Am I correct?


----------



## pidgeon92

That is incorrect. Once you delete the pictures from the source, they will no longer appear in your post. No member files are store on the KindleBoards server.


----------



## Van in Arlington

Thanks for the quick reply.  I am glad I asked.  I am impressed with the KindleBoards software.  It pulls things together (often a lot of pics) quickly.

One other picture question.  I uploaded a personal picture as an avatar.  Is that stored on KindleBoards?  If so, great.  If not, I will probably change the picture back to something "stock" since I really don't want to invite your board software to hit my local hard drive each time my avatar is displayed.


----------



## pidgeon92

Yes, the avatars are stored here.


----------



## Van in Arlington

Thanks.  You are the source of all information.  At least all I needed in the last hour or so.


----------



## kim

I've noticed that when some people (Harvey) do a quote with a picture, he resizes it so the quote is not as large as the original.  I like this practice because sometimes it's good to have the picture included for reference but repeating the same large picture over and over again certainly isn't needed.

But how do you do it?  How do you resize the picture in the quote?


----------



## pidgeon92

You change the width of the image (the height will scale accordingly) in the first image tag like this:

change to [img width=300]

300 is an arbitrary number; so just pick a number, click the preview button, and if the picture is too big/small, choose another number.


----------



## kim

pidgeon92 said:


> You change the width of the image (the height will scale accordingly) in the first image tag like this:
> 
> chang to [img width=300]
> 
> 300 is an arbitrary number; so just pick a number, click the preview button, and if the picture is too big/small, choose another number.
> [/quote]
> 
> I thought I saw this posted once, but I just couldn't find it.
> Thanks Verena! You are a gem!


----------



## intinst

Thanks Verena! I also had been trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Bren S.

Ahhhh so that's how you do that...cool I will have to post some pics of my "Kindle Kids" with their new "clothes" when they are delivered


----------



## Grandma63379




----------



## pidgeon92

Grandma63379 said:


> \http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e274/Cheryl32909/Dallashat.jpg
> don't know if this will work.


You have to insert it within the image tags... Click this button:







, then paste your URL...


----------



## Grandma63379

Thank you so much.
Cheryl


----------



## suicidepact

This seems the place to do it, so I'd like to verify I'm posting a pic here. I'm posting from my Dropbox account. If this isn't the place I apologize.
If someone could verify that they're seeing a pic as well I would appreciate it. Cheers!


----------



## Kathy

Could see the picture fine. This is the place that is used to try posting pics.


----------



## suicidepact

Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm always a little late figuring these things out. Here's a try:


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I meant to do this one:










Yeah!


----------



## back2nature

Testing


----------



## Sailor

back2nature said:


> Testing


{img]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3639537642/[/img}

Your photo should end with *.jpg* on the end, usually. Make sure you have copied the entire code and this may help.

Sailor


----------



## back2nature

testing again. I think that was it. The.jpg. Didn't notice. Thanks. I was just copying the web page, not the photo.


----------



## Sailor

back2nature said:


> testing again. I think that was it. The.jpg. Didn't notice. Thanks. I was just copying the web page, not the photo.


Yay, you got it!!!









Sailor


----------



## ashash

thats the coolest THANKS!


----------



## legalbs2

Finally, figured how to insert a picture. Egad.

This is a photo of my new KDX taken when received back in June 2009.





With Cover

Anyone seeing this?


----------



## intinst

legalbs2 said:


> Finally, figured how to insert a picture. Egad.
> 
> This is a photo of my new KDX taken when received back in June 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Cover
> 
> Anyone seeing this?


Yep. it's there!


----------



## PaulaIL

Trying this out! Hope it works! thanks for information 'how to"


----------



## intinst

Picture comes through and that is a pretty skin!


----------



## Kevin Gerard

Here goes nuthin' again!


----------



## Kevin Gerard

WooPee! It worked from the web! Now I'll try from a picture in a file folder.

That's my cat, Sunny, BTW. He died a couple years ago, we miss him a lot.


----------



## pidgeon92

Kevin Gerard said:


> WooPee! It worked from the web! Now I'll try from a picture in a file folder.


You cannot upload a file to the forum, you can only link to pictures that exist somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Eilene

For some reason I tried to change my profile photo & it is not working. I don't understand what is wrong. I posted a pic before & now it won't work.


----------



## pidgeon92

Sometimes the forum software hiccups a little, and for whatever reason it takes a few tries.....

If you like, I can update your avatar for you... Just email me the pic you want to use (click the envelope under my avatar), or give me the URL it is at, and I will change it.


----------



## MarthaT

very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Carol Collett

Testing to see if I understood the directions!


----------



## Mark

I'm new to this forum. Thanks for helping me figure out how to post an image! I'm the author of three pet photography books. The image below is from my first one: _Old Friends._ I found Kindle Boards because I just self-published my first Kindle title: _Humphrey Was Here._ Hoping some of the dog lovers here will check it out. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Humphrey-Was-Here-Owners-Letting/dp/B002V1I4F4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257891277&sr=8-1










Link to _Old Friends:_
http://www.amazon.com/Old-Friends-Great-Dogs-Good/dp/0811840026


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mark--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _ 
[/quote]


----------



## Pushka

Betsy, is there a thread where the names of all kindleboard posters who are kindle authors are listed?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

See the Book Bazaar; there is a sticky thread there that lists our authors!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Cobbie said:


>


you need to use an equal sign *width=125*


----------



## Rie142

I finally figured out how to do this.


----------



## mcblanchfield

Newbie test. Don't pay any attention to me.










edit: Cool, it worked.


----------



## kevindorsey

LOL, that's a funny newbie test.


----------



## meyer261

Testing 1, 2, 3...


----------



## kindle1989

Thanks for the information, very usefull, if you have more information please tell us.


----------



## cybergeezer

I notice that some members have gif (I assume) or other forms of animated profile pictures. I changed my profile picture by uploading a gif file but it isn't moving.

How can I get a gif (or some other format) profile picture to move?


----------



## pidgeon92

cybergeezer said:


> I notice that some members have gif (I assume) or other forms of animated profile pictures. I changed my profile picture by uploading a gif file but it isn't moving.


Try linking to the picture (from your PhotoBucket account) instead of uploading it to the KB server.


----------



## cybergeezer

Thanks pidgeon92. I didn't do any resizing on Photobucket so the profile picture (unlike either the posted picture or signature picture got "skweezed". Interesting. It's OK, I don't mind being thought of as pointy-headed as long as I'm not thought of as Dilbert's pointy-headed boss.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, cybergeezer on getting it to work!  (You might want to think about having it as your profile OR your siggy but not both.  It makes my eyes cross!  

Betsy


----------



## heidy_james

This is a revealing site, which have the most up-to-date news and links. The perks are endless of this handy site. Thanks for giving out this info; it’s really precious for me.


----------



## skyblue

Well golly gee whiz, I have walked through your instructions at least 20 times without success.  No photos display, only links or text.  Pidgeon92 suggested I hit the all sizes button on the flickr site and that didn't work either.  I cannot figure out what in the world I am doing wrong.  I am beyond frustrated.


----------



## pidgeon92

You should be posting a link, but it has to go between the image tags, which you get by clicking this button:







The button is above the posting box, just above the smilies, third from the left.


----------



## skyblue

pidgeon92 said:


> You should be posting a link, but it has to go between the image tags, which you get by clicking this button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button is above the posting box, just above the smilies, third from the left.


Thanks!!!! I sent you a PM. This is exactly what I did, but for whatever reason Flickr was being totally uncooperative! Photo Bucket worked. I just have to play with it tomorrow so I can learn to adjust the size to something other than JUMBO!


----------



## skyblue

Hi Cobbie,

I am not skilled in this area, so it takes me awhile to figure it all out.  I am trying to understand exactly when and where I do what you mentioned in the last section of your post.  Pidgeon tried to help me, too, but even following her instructions EXACTLY, Flickr still wouldn't work.  It did work, however, with Photo Bucket.  Go figure! It makes no sense to me!  I will have to experiment a bit.

Thanks for the words of encouragement, and letting me know I am not alone!  LOL


----------



## intinst

Cobbie said:


> I'm not familiar with Flicker, only PB. I used to size in PB then preview here, then back to PB for more sizing, then here. Now I don't do any sizing in PB, just upload my photo and copy the code and do all sizing here by inserting the "width=(number)" after the first IMG within in the IMG brackets. Preview it and if it's not right change the number. It's actually kind of fun.


The other thing to remember is a space after the IMG:


----------



## skyblue

I am studying all this advice and will play with it later!  Once I "get it", there will be no stopping me!  LOL


----------



## mandab385

Wheeeee


----------



## mandab385

Cobbie said:


> Too, too cute!


It was his photo shoot. I have too many clothes and costumes for him, this was when the session took a turn. He's the saddest pirate I've ever seen.


----------



## skyblue

mandab385 said:


> It was his photo shoot. I have too many clothes and costumes for him, this was when the session took a turn. He's the saddest pirate I've ever seen.


He is ADORABLE! I bet he's just sad because he's posing for photos when he'd rather be home checking out his loot! 

What other costumes does he have?


----------



## DenverRalphy

If you use Firefox or any browser that supports bookmarklets, here's a page with a bookmarklet to generate the BBCode from Flickr images to insert into posts.

Drag the bookmarklet onto your bookmark toolbar (at the bottom of the page I posted above, there's a box labeled Flickr BBCode Bookmarklet, that's what you drag to your bookmark toolbar), then all you need to do is go to Flickr, select the picture you wish to post, click the _All Sizes_ option, select the size of the image you wish to post, then click the bookmarklet you placed on your toolbar. A popup box will appear, copy the BBCode onto your clipboard (highlight the BBCode press ctrl-c, or right click and select copy), then paste that into your message on the forum. With this, it will also include a hotlink to the pic, so you can select Thumbnail size, and still have full size available if the reader chooses to click on it.

It's a lot easier than that last paragraph seems to read. After you do it once, you'll love how easy it is.

There are also bookmarklets for Picasa as well, however I tend to just use a website dedicated to generating BBCode by searching your Picasaweb site. http://picasa2html.com/ is a great site to use, that will generate the BBCode for you, as well you can select multiple pictures to post as a gallery. Just be sure to select BBCode instead of HTML.

My apologies if this has already been posted... I skipped over a page or two of this thread.


----------



## poo

thanks for the tip, i have always wandered how to add photos.


----------



## Greenkeeper

Testing how to resize an image for my signature. Looks like I lose a lot of image quality.


----------



## akagriff

I'm missing 1/3 the pic. Any ideas? Does anyone know how to resize in photobucket iPad ap


----------



## M.S. Verish

I'm new and still trying to figure this whole thing out. How do I post an image to my signature?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Akagriff, as far as I know, you cannot change the image size in the iPad Photoapp. I use Photopad to adjust the size if I need to before using the Photobucket App. However, you can adjust the size in your post by putting "width=200" (or whatever, without the quotes) in the first tag, like this: [ IMG width=200].

I've redone the size of your image that way. You can quote my post to see the actual code.










Matthew/Stefanie: To post an image in your signature, you need to take the code explained in this thread and go to Profile (top menu), Forum Profile Settings, and past the code in the Signature box.

Betsy


----------



## M.S. Verish




----------



## akagriff

thanks Betsy. Hopefully this will work

Yea!


----------



## Richardcrasta




----------



## Monique

Just testing my sig.. nothing to see here.


----------



## Braveart

Hi everyone. Am Shirley b ,'Braveart', my screem name. Am a long time photograpyer and do display my work on PBase.com as Braveart. If you care to see many years of birding and critters and fun things.
Am looking for the same thing you are. How to place a photo in my post? 
Am an author of 11 novels posted on Amazon for Kindle. Search: Shirley B Nichols in Kindle books. And my

webpage is: http://eatel.net/~snichols/power.htm Have other pages too but this is about novels. 
You can see me at: Pbase.com search for 'Braveart' for photos
I have been posting to the Book store and fell flat there. Got out witted. But will try this photo in my post thing.

Is there help for a gggrandmother? Am very good about learning new things!
Thanks for any help. Braveart


----------



## pidgeon92

You can only post pictures in a KindleBoards post that is already on the internet, such as in your Flickr or Photobucket photo hosting account, or posted on another website. If you don't have a Flickr or Photobucket account, they are easy and free to set up.

Once you have located on the web the picture you wish to post, how you proceed depends on your browser software.

-- If you are using *Firefox*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Location*.

-- If you are using *Safari*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Address*.

-- If you are using *Internet Explorer*, right-click on any picture and choose *Properties*, then you must choose and copy the entire *Address*, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the entire *Address*, or your picture will not appear.

*OPTIONAL*. You can verify that you have chosen the correct image address by pasting it into your browser's URL box, as you would with any URL. Your picture should be the only thing you see on the resulting web page.

Once you have copied the entire image location/address, create your post and click the little picture button







(third from the left, below the Underline button). Then paste the image location/address.

Before posting, click the Preview button and you can see the result _prior_ to posting. Then it's easy to correct any errors prior to posting.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Okay, thanks, so here goes a practice run ....... and I have to try this one because of course, who doesn't like dogs, and this dog is the star of my children's series on Amazon and on Kindle....so let me see here. Paste, glue, copy, post to..., erase.....

Barbara Ebel


----------



## shubu

hi im new in this forum...


----------



## HappyGuy

Moderator - any chance this thread can be trimmed back so that just the useful information is available and not all of the gush?


----------



## ravenguy

ok i am so frustrated..even reading these posts on how to insert pic..all i could do was get it to insert link to go to the photobucket webpage and see pic..How do i actually insert pic in posting?


----------



## pidgeon92

Push this button







. It will insert the following code in a post:

*[*img][/img]

Then paste your image URL in between:

*[*img]*h*ttp://www.photobucket.com/mypic.jpg[/img]

Note that the URL must end in a picture extension, like .jpg, .gif, etc. Otherwise, you have chosen the wrong URL.


----------



## ravenguy

When i do that..i get a box with an x in it and it says img next to it.


----------



## pidgeon92

ravenguy said:


> When i do that..i get a box with an x in it and it says img next to it.


Go ahead and post the result. Then I can look at the code and let you know what part is incorrect.


----------



## pidgeon92

If the img code is already available on the website you are pulling the pic from, there is no reason not to use it. However, I want everybody to know how to get images posted from any website, and for that using the built in image button is the easiest route. There are so many different ways to do things, but I try to stick to teaching the one that will be most often used.


----------



## ravenguy

ok..i did it by doing the property thing. thanks..


----------



## pidgeon92

ravenguy said:


> ok..i did it by doing the property thing. thanks..


I don't know what you mean.

Can you please post the code that you are trying to use?


----------



## ravenguy

I did what cobble said to try and it worked. I clicked on pic and got properties. Then copied URL.


----------



## IsabellaL

I have a photo of myself and my cat I would like to have showing when I post. The photo is in an "image gallery" which is contained in my website created in "Office Live". I use Mozilla Firefox and the photo is a jpeg at 28kb in size at 72 resolution. How can I retrieve it and send into my forum site so that it will show when I post? I would rather not use the two sites you recommended. Is there another way?

Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92

IsabellaL said:


> I have a photo of myself and my cat I would like to have showing when I post. The photo is in an "image gallery" which is contained in my website created in "Office Live". I use Mozilla Firefox and the photo is a jpeg at 28kb in size at 72 resolution. How can I retrieve it and send into my forum site so that it will show when I post? I would rather not use the two sites you recommended. Is there another way?
> 
> Thanks


If you want it to show up in your avatar (to the left), and the pic is available on the internet, just link it's URL to your profile. If you have difficulty, post the pic's URL here and I will do it for you.


----------



## IsabellaL

Thanks for your instructions, it sounds easy enough.


----------



## Shastastan

A little egg on my face here....I looked for the add a photo instructions by doing a search of this website.  I found this section after the fact.  However, all went quite well.  If only the folks who write manuals could make their instructions as simple and so easy to apply....Many thanks for taking the time to help us get photos on here.  They really do add a lot to the posts--especially the book covers.  I just posted a pic of our grand daughter getting her Christmas K3.  The pic is a little bigger than I wanted, but I'll do better next time.


----------



## theaatkinson

shutterfly would be nice as it's what i use


----------



## pidgeon92

Cobbie said:


> Does Shutterfly work here?


I don't understand the question?


----------



## pidgeon92

I set up a Shutterfly account so I could test it out....

If you right-click* on the pic, and copy the image URL, you don't get a .jpg extension, but it still works. I used this pic:

*h*ttp://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0cc11b3127ccefba9a0129ae7000000300BcsWrJozcMwe3nwg/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

put that in between the img tags (get the image tags by clicking this button above the posting box:







)

*[*img]*h*ttp://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0cc11b3127ccefba9a0129ae7000000300BcsWrJozcMwe3nwg/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/[/img]

and here is the result:










Not sure why it is adding the white space at the sides. I'll have to look into that.....

*To copy the image URL from the Shutterfly page, how you proceed depends on your browser software.

-- If you are using *Firefox*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Location*.

-- If you are using *Safari*, it is very easy: right-click on any picture and choose *Copy Image Address*.

-- If you are using *Internet Explorer*, right-click on any picture and choose *Properties*, then you must choose and copy the entire *Address*, which may take up several lines which you cannot see. It is imperative that you choose the entire *Address*, or your picture will not appear.


----------



## pidgeon92

Here's the link I used, which I got when I _right-clicked_ on your sample pic (do *not* use the link in your browser's address bar):

*h*ttp://im1.shutterfly.com/procsrserv/47a0ce08b3127cce98548a77473000000030100CcNGLZoxaM5/cwvDm9asA3Lw9ZsGAbl5etGTCw


----------



## telracs

pidgeon92 said:


>


Hey Cobbie, I recognize this picture!


----------



## pidgeon92

I got the link to the photo by right-clicking on the album cover.

I tried getting the links to the pics in the album, but they are not available.... I think they are using Flash or something similar to display the photos, and there is no option to grab the URL. It might be a setting in your album, I just don't know.

I'm wondering, as Shutterfly _seems_ to be a site that is interested mainly in selling copies of pics and albums, if they don't want people sharing pics over the web.


----------



## telracs

It may be that only the actual account holder of the shutterfly account can access the URLs of the picture. Cobbie, have you tried downloading the photos to your computer and then saving them in photobucket?


----------



## Amy Corwin

Has anyone been able to get it to work from flickr?
I tried to post a picture and all I got was the little "red X" icon indicating it could not display the picture...

Here is an example:


----------



## gpamelac

Photobucket is the easiest site to share pics especially on forums like this one.
They have the tags right below the thumbsnails pic
so you link to the separate images.
I use photobucket to host all photos,blogs images
&scrapbook pages that I share online.

Shutterfly is good if you want to make a print photo book with special ocassion photos
such as Baby 1st year,A Wedding,graduation,special aniversary party
or scrapbook.

or have a private family,friends only by email invite only
albums.


----------



## JelmaK

Thanks for sharing your informative post.


----------



## lcook0825




----------



## Stephen_Melling

Photograph of Arthur, our English Bulldog. This was Arthur three years ago. These days he looks a lot like Jack Elam in The Cannonball Run. (no offence, Jack!)


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I'm giving a try


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger




----------



## shiny_cherry41

Thank you for sharing what to do, since I'm new here, I now have the knowledge to add picture/s on my post.


----------



## feathers

Now trying again with a pic of the gelaskin I've ordered for my Kindle


----------



## NikeChillemi

I'm down loading my cover to Photobucket now. Thx.


----------



## docmama28

Testing:

http://i916.photobucket.com/albums/ad8/docmama28/photo-26.jpg?t=1320964431/url]


----------



## Katydid

I'm trying this for the first time. We'll see what happens.

Katy


----------



## Riverrun

Just trying it out - once again!


----------



## Lightstaff

Testing using my Smugmug account...



Yay, it worked!


----------



## telracs

Lightstaff said:


> Testing using my Smugmug account...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, it worked!


smugmug?


----------



## geniebeanie

Trying to see if the picture comes out of my new Kitchen Aide Mixer in Tangerine.







I stocked up on baking supplies, so I cannot wait to bake from scratch.


----------



## geniebeanie

Here is my Tangerine Kitchen Aide stand mixer with the glass bowl.







Thank you for the help with the pictures, it was easy but I could not figure it out.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Going to give this a try. My new horsie:


----------



## KindleGyrl

Thank you so much, I was driving myself crazy trying to use Flickr. I read your post about Photobucket, and went there and it was soooo easy . Thank you again.



gpamelac said:


> Photobucket is the easiest site to share pics especially on forums like this one.
> They have the tags right below the thumbsnails pic
> so you link to the separate images.
> I use photobucket to host all photos,blogs images
> &scrapbook pages that I share online.
> 
> Shutterfly is good if you want to make a print photo book with special ocassion photos
> such as Baby 1st year,A Wedding,graduation,special aniversary party
> or scrapbook.
> 
> or have a private family,friends only by email invite only
> albums.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

If you don't want to create an account on yet another site just to share photos, I recommend trying out imgur.com. It's a free photo sharing service that does not require an account. The only thing that might discourage some is that the content there is not "kid-friendly" -- e.g., the ads tend toward the racy side, comments on photos can be NSFW, etc. Oh, and it can be a time sink....

The basic steps are:

1. Go to http://imgur.com/
2. Under "Upload Images" click the "Computer" link/button
3. Select the photo you want to upload
4. Click "Start Upload"
5. When the photo appears, copy the BBCode to the right of the photo (example shown below) to your clipboard
6. Go to your forum message and paste the contents of your clipboard into your message

If you don't want the photo in the forum to be linked back to the image on imgur.com, use the plain BBCode. Otherwise, use the linked BBCode. (You'll see other links are provided for other uses.)



http://imgur.com/EEIom

(That is an example of an image that is linked back to imgur.com, so clicking on it will take you there. You can see the original condemned-house image


http://imgur.com/gNyIL

.)


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

thanks for your helpful post.
I would have never figured it out by myself... heheh


----------



## Suzymiss

http://www.amazon.com/Rani-of-Rampur-ebook/dp/B00AQ8R88I/ref=la_B00AQMHD7A_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357145629&sr=1-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SusiMiss, not sure if you were tryimpng tompostnan image link?

Betsy


----------



## Suzymiss

http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzymiss/


----------



## wmdarling

Can someone please tell me why my picture will not post properly? I have messed and messed with this with no luck. Thanks


----------



## DJWilde

Let's find out if this works with Facebook


----------



## AlpacaAl

Struggling with this, I have tried posting from flickr in both chrome and firefox, but still no luck. Any ideas? My thread is below called What's an Alpaca?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AlpacaAl said:


> Struggling with this, I have tried posting from flickr in both chrome and firefox, but still no luck. Any ideas? My thread is below called What's an Alpaca?


Flickr can be tricky. As I recall, you have to select a different link than the one you would think. Back in a sec...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In Flickr, you have to find the share option that says html/bbcode. You need a link that has .jpg in it. It'll have a bunch of stuff you don't need, but you can copy only the part the starts with [img] and ends with [/img]. Like this: [img]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5058/5389109717_3fffe072b8.jpg[/img]

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

I know that when pasting the URL link, there's a way to make the photo not come across huge in the thread. Seems to me that the following was inserted into the link, but I don't recall where:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Spotsmom, you put it in the first img tag, like this:

[img width=600]http://www.kboards.com/this_is_your_img.jpg[/img]

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks, Betsy. I also hear you can use the "resize" option in the Edit portion of Photobucket and just change one of the sizes to 200 or so.

Unfortunately, I can't get either to work. 

Here's what I put in (straight from Photobucket with width=600 inserted):









Yours:









Sorry you have to look at the cat (but he is cute) to see what I did.


----------



## Bluebonnet

test

I can't get it to work using the Photobucket IMG code. I copied and pasted the IMG in between the bracketed img things but all I get is the red X.










The IMG code is not right beneath the photo, as someone said earlier. It is over on the right side of the screen under the heading "Links to share this photo."

Second attempt, copied and pasted the URL in the address bar for that pic on my Photobucket page. Still just getting red X.










Frustrated. Going to come back to this later and try again.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Bluebonnet said:


> Frustrated. Going to come back to this later and try again.


Your first one was:



Code:


[IMG]http://[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/Bluebonnet_6sp/media/Miscpics-youscratchmybackIllscratchyoursdonkeys_zps058852af.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b575/Bluebonnet_6sp/Miscpics-youscratchmybackIllscratchyoursdonkeys_zps058852af.jpg][/IMG]

But it should be:



Code:


[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/Bluebonnet_6sp/media/Miscpics-youscratchmybackIllscratchyoursdonkeys_zps058852af.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b575/Bluebonnet_6sp/Miscpics-youscratchmybackIllscratchyoursdonkeys_zps058852af.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Differences:


Code:


* Remove "[IMG]http://" from the start
* Remove "]" from before the [/IMG] at the end
* Add "[/URL]" at the end

With those fixes, it shows:



Your second one isn't valid at all because the address between the IMG tags is the address of the Web page where the image can be seen, rather than the image itself.

The easiest way to do this is to go to the page where you see the image on Photobucket; in the "Links to share this photo" box on the right, click the small box to the right of "IMG" (your browser will probably flash "Copied" meaning it has been copied to your clipboard); then, return here and paste in the code. You're done, don't touch it beyond that.

Or, you can carefully apply URL and IMG tags yourself, as long as they're nested correctly. The basic structure for a clickable image is:


Code:


[URL=http://address_of_Web_page/][IMG]http://address_of_Image[/IMG][/URL]

There are other ways, of course. If you're not familiar with the code, though, just stick with copying and pasting the code from Photobucket (and not touching it once it's been pasted into a message here).


----------



## Bluebonnet

It worked this time! Thanks so much.


----------



## Maria G. Melton

Test


----------



## FictionbyAngela

admin said:


> First, you need to upload your picture to somewhere where our forum can access it.
> 
> You can do this on your own webserver if you wish, but the better method is to use a photo-sharing service like Photobucket (www.photobucket.com) or Flickr (www.flickr.com).
> 
> Just create a free account on one of those sites, and upload your picture there.
> 
> Once it's uploaded, you can insert it into your post by clicking the "insert image" icon in the post's "Add BBC tags" section, and then entering the URL of your uploaded Photobucket picture in between the img and /img tags.
> 
> Or even easier, you can use the "IMG code" that photobucket provides, and copy/paste that into your post.
> 
> Click "preview" to verify that your picture has been included properly in your post.
> 
> It's easy - - give it a try!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Note: if you have a large picture, you can resize it in Photobucket - as it will then load faster in this forum.
> 
> To do that:
> - Upload the picture to Photobucket
> - From the menu bar, select "Edit Images", then "Resize"
> - Click on a photo to resize
> - Change the width of the picture. (Hint: a good width for viewing in the forums is 800 pixels.)
> - Click on "Apply" to apply the change
> - Then scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the 'Save a Copy' button or the 'Replace Original' button.
> 
> At that point, the changed picture will appear in your album, and you can use the "IMG" code to copy/paste into your posts here.


I tried resizing in photobucket, (replacing the original) but it wouldn't change the size on the thread. It continued to appear giant no matter how little I saved it in photobucket. Thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FictionbyAngela said:


> I tried resizing in photobucket, (replacing the original) but it wouldn't change the size on the thread. It continued to appear giant no matter how little I saved it in photobucket. Thoughts?


Hard to say--perhaps the changed size in Photobucket had a new link so the link you used here didn't call up the new image? Or perhaps the size on Photocbucket was still pretty big. But you can also insert a width in the first img tag so that it shrinks it here, like this:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

note the space between img and width. You can put any number in where the 500 is.

Let me know if this helps!

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie

[/URL]


----------



## geniebeanie




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geniebeanie--

to insert a picture into your post, first the picture must be stored somewhere online, such as Flickr or Photobucket. Then, navigate to the picture online and copy the link to that location (usually you can right-click on the picture to get a "copy link" option).

Once you have a link to your picture, start a post. Then, left-click (or just click) on the icon second from the left above the smileys.

That will put this in your post [nobbc]







[/nobbc] and you will be able to paste your link in between them.

Then save the post.

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie

admin said:


> First, you need to upload your picture to somewhere where our forum can access it.
> 
> You can do this on your own webserver if you wish, but the better method is to use a photo-sharing service like Photobucket (www.photobucket.com) or Flickr (www.flickr.com).
> 
> Just create a free account on one of those sites, and upload your picture there.
> 
> Once it's uploaded, you can insert it into your post by clicking the "insert image" icon in the post's "Add BBC tags" section, and then entering the URL of your uploaded Photobucket picture in between the img and /img tags.
> 
> Or even easier, you can use the "IMG code" that photobucket provides, and copy/paste that into your post.
> 
> Click "preview" to verify that your picture has been included properly in your post.
> 
> It's easy - - give it a try!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Note: if you have a large picture, you can resize it in Photobucket - as it will then load faster in this forum.
> 
> To do that:
> - Upload the picture to Photobucket
> - From the menu bar, select "Edit Images", then "Resize"
> - Click on a photo to resize
> - Change the width of the picture. (Hint: a good width for viewing in the forums is 800 pixels.)
> - Click on "Apply" to apply the change
> - Then scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the 'Save a Copy' button or the 'Replace Original' button.
> 
> At that point, the changed picture will appear in your album, and you can use the "IMG" code to copy/paste into your posts here.


----------



## Seshenet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geniebeanie--
> 
> to insert a picture into your post, first the picture must be stored somewhere online, such as Flickr or Photobucket. Then, navigate to the picture online and copy the link to that location (usually you can right-click on the picture to get a "copy link" option).
> 
> Once you have a link to your picture, start a post. Then, left-click (or just click) on the icon second from the left above the smileys.
> 
> That will put this in your post [nobbc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/nobbc] and you will be able to paste your link in between them.
> 
> Then save the post.
> 
> Betsy


Hi, Betsy. I just tried the above using a link from my pics in Google Photos, but it doesn't show up when I preview the post.

Trying again here:







This also doesn't show up when I preview the post.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Susan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Sheshenet said:


> Any help would be appreciated.


When I tried the URL that you put between the IMG tags it gave me a 404 (not found) error. If you paste it into the address bar of your browser and access it directly, does it work for you? If so, try logging out of Google and then test again (make sure it isn't loading from the browser cache). It may be a permissions issue if the photo is not "public" on Google Photos.


----------



## 864

Testing. Testing. 123










It worked!


----------



## telracs

Carrie Chute said:


> Testing. Testing. 123
> 
> It worked!


yes, it did. and quite pretty, but if you want to make it smaller, you can change the height or width.


----------



## 864

telracs said:


> yes, it did. and quite pretty, but if you want to make it smaller, you can change the height or width.


How do I change the dimensions? In the html?


----------



## telracs

Carrie Chute said:


> How do I change the dimensions? In the html?


look at the code from my post you quoted. in the img tag, you'll see height=250. just insert any height or width in the tag and you'll be good.


----------



## 864

Mornin'!



















Have a happy day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looking good, Carrie!

Betsy


----------



## Watrfrnt

Here's my try to add a picture to a post&#8230; 












 Hey that's ME!


----------



## Sunshine722

Testing...its been awhile since I've done this


----------



## Sarah Shaw

Okay, trying a share from Canva.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

statoun said:


> Okay, trying a share from Canva.


The reason that does not work is that the content at that URL is not an image, it is a full Web page that displays an image. The URL in the IMG tag needs to point to raw, binary image data, typically in JPEG or similar format. If you right-click on the image on that page, you can probably copy or otherwise view the URL of the image itself. It is: https://document-export.canva.com/DAB4thNVRMs/6/preview/0001-8081607.png (In this case, the image is in PNG format, which you can see at the end of the URL.) If you put that in IMG tags, like:


Code:


[IMG]https://document-export.canva.com/DAB4thNVRMs/6/preview/0001-8081607.png[/IMG]

...you will get the desired effect. Or you _should_ get the desired effect, unless they block direct linking to images.


----------



## Sarah Shaw

Crenel said:


> The reason that does not work is that the content at that URL is not an image, it is a full Web page that displays an image. The URL in the IMG tag needs to point to raw, binary image data, typically in JPEG or similar format. If you right-click on the image on that page, you can probably copy or otherwise view the URL of the image itself. It is: https://document-export.canva.com/DAB4thNVRMs/6/preview/0001-8081607.png (In this case, the image is in PNG format, which you can see at the end of the URL.) If you put that in IMG tags, like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://document-export.canva.com/DAB4thNVRMs/6/preview/0001-8081607.png[/IMG]
> 
> ...you will get the desired effect. Or you _should_ get the desired effect, unless they block direct linking to images.


Thanks, Crenel!
I finally got back into my flickr account after lo, these many years, so I'm going to try that one...


----------



## Sarah Shaw

Hurrah!!! I spent WAY to much writing time yesterday trying to figure this out! Thanks to everyone here on this thread for the great explanations and help!


----------



## XCulletto

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## XCulletto




----------



## XCulletto




----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

It will take some time( Why can we not upload pictures on KB?


----------



## Ice Bear

Test1 with image width=200 google photos, not using jpeg ending









If anyone else is having problems with images from google photos, I wasn't able to post the image using Windows Edge but it worked using Firefox.

Test2 flickr
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/08BM8F









Test3 flickr again (this time using NogDog's advice)

__
https://flic.kr/p/23ArK5d

Yay it works!, Thanks NogDog


----------



## NogDog

Ice Bear said:


> ...
> Test2 flickr
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/08BM8F


For flickr, select the photo you want to view on the Flickr site, then click the "share photo" icon (bent arrow). In the pop-up window, select the BBCode tab, then select the desired size. Copy the resultant bbcode text and paste it here, and you're good to go.


__
https://flic.kr/p/23ArK5d


__
https://flic.kr/p/23ArK5d
 by Lauren Frost, on Flickr

(I usually delete everything after the first closing "/url" tag in order to remove that trailing text link.  )


----------



## Ice Bear

Thanks so much for your help. I'm going to file your explanation somewhere I can find it before I forget.


----------



## RyanChapman

Thanks, @Admin for sharing valuable info. But, i don't have Flickr account. I want to upload the photo directly here. It's the best option for me. 

Thanks


----------



## NogDog

Edward Rabroziss said:


> Just testing to see how it goes. I am trying it from flickr.


On the Flickr page for your photo, click the right-pointing arrow at the bottom-right for sharing options. Select the "BBCode" tab, select desired size, then copy pasted the code here, e.g.:


Code:


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQ9nnb][IMG]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49771582176_c66abaaefc.jpg[/IMG][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQ9nnb]Yellow tulip after the rain[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/cwreace/]Charles[/url], on Flickr



__
https://flic.kr/p/2iQ9nnb


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iQ9nnb
 by Charles, on Flickr


----------

